# Which is the best BSNL brodband Plan for downloading heavy files??



## asifwannachat (May 5, 2011)

Dear sir,
I am a newby to BSNL brodband I want to download heavy files like mivies, oc games, songs etc. i want a plan in which i can download unlimited but it should be in budget the lowest unlimited plan.

Plsssss help!!


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 5, 2011)

i suggest 750UL , u dont have to worry about timeing download at Night 

UL 750+  plan = Ulimited
   60KBps  (512kbps)   
no limit


----------



## manujohn (May 5, 2011)

Hey, treat everyone in TDF as your friends...no need to call them as sirs.
For your qstn, another option is 499UL plan, which is the cheapest unlimited plan from BSNL. But dont know about its speed and also it's not a combo plan. So you have to pay the regular monthly rent and usage charges in addition.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2011)

Welcome to TDF 

No Sir's from now on ok 

Now, as for your query, I too suggest to go for 750UL, it's true UL with 512kbps, so generally we get 58-60kBps on avg. which is good.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 5, 2011)

manujohn said:


> Hey, treat everyone in TDF as your friends...no need to call them as sirs.
> For your qstn, another option is 499UL plan, which is the cheapest unlimited plan from BSNL. But dont know about its speed and also it's not a combo plan. So you have to pay the regular monthly rent and usage charges in addition.




UL 499 gives
 speed 256 Kbps 

Rs   499

.:Unlimited Home Only:.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 5, 2011)

UL 499 = 256 Kbps = 30 Download speed
UL 750 = 512 Kbps = 60 Download speed .

Decide how much you want to spend every month . 

PS : Add taxes to 499 and 750 .


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 5, 2011)

Home 750 + Home 500 plan.
Best combination for heavy internet users.


----------



## mitraark (May 5, 2011)

Home500C definately , if you can manage to scehdule your downloads 

Otherwise , 750 UL.


----------



## baiju (May 5, 2011)

I would suggest you go with the 500 combo plan

Advantages: 
1. 2mbps (256kBps) speed connection
2. 1.5 GB free usage
3. night unlimited from 2 am to 8 am
4. no additional telephone rent
5. 175 free calls
6. Low electricity consumption
7. You can download the same amount of data as 750 UL 

(explanation- if you download 24 hours under 750 UL then at the maximum speed what you will get is 24X60X60X64 kB = 5529600 kB = 5400 MB

with 6 hour night unlimited you gets 6X60X60X256 = 5529600 kB = 5400 MB

These are theoretical values and the actual data you can download will always be lesser as the download  speeds are always less than 64 kBps and 256 kBps respectively.)

So if you want to download huge files then night unlimited is best as it reduces electricity cost.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

baiju said:


> I would suggest you go with the 500 combo plan
> 
> Advantages:
> 1. 2mbps (256kBps) speed connection
> ...



Quite true actually , Then there is another quesiton to be asked is that , Will you want to download something in the afternoon , Something that cannot wait !

It is the OP who needs to decide on his requirements !


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

@asifwannachat:internet plan depends on how much budget u have?
for heavy usage of download look for plans >= 512KBps

if u have 1k to spare on internet every month then opt for 1Mbps speed..
& let me tell u dat if use a 2Mbps or 4Mbps speed then u will hate t o wait on 512kBps or 1Mbps speed 




krishnandu.sarkar said:


> No Sir's from now on ok



otherwise rs100 fine


----------



## asifwannachat (May 9, 2011)

thanx for all the people for suggesting me and from now no "dear sir" ok.


----------



## noja (May 9, 2011)

baiju said:


> I would suggest you go with the 500 combo plan
> 
> Advantages:
> 1. 2mbps (256kBps) speed connection
> ...



That's a good logic but it is not applicable in the real world. You see, downloaders normally spend more time in surfing/browsing for stuff. this is sometimes a very annoying thing (when searching for that rare piece of ....) Once found, you will want to download it asap! right! but you can't cause you don't wanna cross your day time limit!
Just my opinion, situation in the real world does change from time to time. The OP can look into Airtel Plans too. they have very good speed and customer support with very good FUP.
I had day 512, night 1MB with 70GB FUP(fair usage policy) for 1100k during the time of july2009 to may2010. After I cut my connection they changed their plan to 2MB full time for 1200k


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2011)

+1 for Rs.750/month unlimited


----------



## tejaslok (May 9, 2011)

yea, go for UL750 or 750 rupees plans it works pretty good or with 500C+ which has night UL but be carefull if just 2 hours of xtra downloads can cost u 1.4 GB of data usage that's pretty high if u used during day time !


----------



## newway01 (May 9, 2011)

Which city you are from? Check if Wimax is feasible for you. Here in my state (Kerala) Bsnl Wimax offers 2mbps unlimited (no FUP) broadband at 750rs per month with an option to rent wimax device..I'm using it and will recommend it to anyone. Me getting download speeds in the range of 200-280KBps. 

So Ask for a demo at your place


----------



## sygeek (May 10, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> +1 for Rs.750/month unlimited


+1, I use the same plan, best for heavy downloading.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 11, 2011)

newway01 said:


> Which city you are from? Check if Wimax is feasible for you. Here in my state (Kerala) Bsnl Wimax offers 2mbps unlimited (no FUP) broadband at 750rs per month with an option to rent wimax device..I'm using it and will recommend it to anyone. Me getting download speeds in the range of 200-280KBps.
> 
> So Ask for a demo at your place



bsnl website is saying 512Kbps (60KBps) weired


```
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/wimax/wimax_homepage.htm
```


----------



## newway01 (May 11, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:


> bsnl website is saying 512Kbps (60KBps) weired
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thats what concerned me before taking connection. But whats written there is wrong for Kerala circle..According to them, one time deposit for indoor CPE is around 2000rs. But when I took connection, it was only 750 rs deposit and monthly rental 40rs.. 

For Kerala, bsnl wimax provides 2 plans - one under rs.400 with limited usage and one unlimited usage for 750rs..Its amazing that both plans have 2mbps speed 

As its BSNL,they over delivers. they say 512 kbps and users getting 2mbps+. Compare that to a stupid photon+ where they say 3.1mbps speed and users will be lucky if they get atleast 512kbps..thats the difference.. 

So if you are from Kerala, you are lucky. For OP, he can ask for a Wimax demo at his place so that he can check speed and then enquire about tariff..


----------



## baiju (May 12, 2011)

newway01 said:


> Thats what concerned me before taking connection. But whats written there is wrong for Kerala circle..According to them, one time deposit for indoor CPE is around 2000rs. But when I took connection, it was only 750 rs deposit and monthly rental 40rs..
> 
> For Kerala, bsnl wimax provides 2 plans - one under rs.400 with limited usage and one unlimited usage for 750rs..Its amazing that both plans have 2mbps speed
> 
> ...



Is wimax available at all exchanges or just big cities in kerala?


----------



## newway01 (May 13, 2011)

^^^ I am not sure about that though. It depends on the availability of wimax tower in your area.  Which city/town you're from? Check this:

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/3512/wimaxcontact.png 

They provide demo at ur place. so you can check if speeds are good. Again it depends on proximity to tower and number of users sharing the bandwidth. For me, nearest wimax tower is like 1kms away, so getting good speeds now.


----------



## baiju (May 13, 2011)

thanks. I am from thodupuzha working at painavu.

Edit: Wimax currently not available in idukki.

*www.kerala.bsnl.co.in/Wimax/WIHom.asp


----------



## newway01 (May 13, 2011)

You can wait, as BSNL is on the verge of expanding Wimax towers all over the country


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 18, 2011)

what is utorrent speed for 750 ul 512kbps? 60 or below?


----------



## akuma (May 19, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> what is utorrent speed for 750 ul 512kbps? 60 or below?


averages between 45-50 KBPS


----------



## thetechfreak (May 19, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> what is utorrent speed for 750 ul 512kbps?



It really depends upon number of seeders and leechers. Too man leechers = loss in speed


----------



## mitraark (May 19, 2011)

60 KB/s for 512 kbps .


----------



## akuma (May 19, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> It really depends upon number of seeders and leechers. Too man leechers = loss in speed



i have noticed that if the swarm contains leachers who throttle there upstream then you get horrid speeds.

on the other hand if you have leechers who hit and run a torrent then you end up with a dead torrent..

but for the above mentioned cases i have noticed that more the leechers, faster speeds..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 20, 2011)

Have a look at this thread link I am posting.
It will more than clear your doubts about Torrents
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/138149-utorrent-question.html


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 15, 2011)

Does the 750 UL plan have an FUP like Airtel ?


----------



## sanithkk81 (Jun 15, 2011)

500C is the best if you're an average browser including video streaming. Using automatic PC shutdown software you can download stuffs from morning 2 to 8 and it also gives you 175 free calls. I am having this plan and I am able to download 2 movies of 700mb size from morning 5 to 8. Even downloading speed is also nice around 170kpbs-190kpbs(when seeds>leechers). If you don't use land line for calls and require heavy downloading go for 750 plan but speed will be compromised


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 15, 2011)

all plans suck. Indians connections are costly and very slow.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2011)

BSNL 500C and 600C are the best for downloads....u can download around 4GB at night and power consumption also will be in control.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 16, 2011)

Nowadays people have started to throttle the bandwidth !
So take care of that too !

I have a Rs 1000 plan and Download around 14GB a day .....
After around a few hours my speeds drop to 74 ..

So after a long period of research found the right one *for my plan *
No go for utorrent ( superb Cilent - But encryption isn't so impressive )

Went to Vuze --> Full stream encryption --> and antithrottle plugin installed and working 

( Now i hardly use torrents )
( I Download Torrents via HTTP )


----------



## R2K (Jun 16, 2011)

^^
how do u do that (torrents via HTTP)
And how on Gods green earth did u manage to download 14 GB in a single day

And to those 24/7 downloaders and 500C users
How can you sleep peacefully while you keep your PC on download at night esp in this rainy season....A thunderstorm can screw your modem and PC connected to it in no time
When you wake up in the morning ,most probably you would be greeted with a f**ked up modem and a burned motherboard


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 16, 2011)

R2K said:


> And how on Gods green earth did u manage to download 14 GB in a single day


2mbps for 15hrs = 14GB


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2011)

@R2K....ooh I never thought about that...but My PC is now 7 years OLD and have lots of exp in rainy season downloads

Thanks for the info


----------



## R2K (Jun 16, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @R2K....ooh I never thought about that...but My PC is now 7 years OLD and have lots of exp in rainy season downloads
> 
> Thanks for the info



LOL...You must be really lucky then 
I am wasting like 30GB / month just because i shutdown my machines at night....But its not worth a burned motherboard and literally kissing the a$$ of B$NL to replace the modem incase it gets screwed



Ishu Gupta said:


> 2mbps for 15hrs = 14GB



But which ISP is providing 2mbps conn. for Rs 1000?


----------



## TheMost (Jun 16, 2011)

R2K said:


> LOL...You must be really then
> I am wasting like 30GB / month just because i shutdown my machines at night....But its not worth a burned motherboard and literally kissing the a$$ of B$NL to replace the modem incase it gets screwed
> 
> 
> ...



I am Paying Rs.1000 
Phone + Broadband 

Speed info here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/141276-poll-how-far-bitcomet-good.html

Latest ones :
*www.speedtest.net/result/1343643249.png

*Night Double the spee*d ( see above link )

You calculate !
Obviously you  might even get more than 14 !



R2K said:


> ^^
> how do u do that (torrents via HTTP)
> And how on Gods green earth did u manage to download 14 GB in a single day



There are *certain days* where i Did Download 21GB


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 16, 2011)

Airtel has a 1mbps/2mbps night plan for 1000. That too unlimited. Where? I want.
Reliance has this exact plan for 1499. I would get it but their CC is worse than BSNL.


----------



## R2K (Jun 16, 2011)

^^
What abt FUP
Now don't tell me they are giving that kinda speed for just Rs 1000 without any FUP thrown in.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 16, 2011)

vamsi360 said:


> all plans suck. Indians connections are costly and very slow.


I know  plans from Beam Cable here in Hyderabad which are great.


R2K said:


> How can you sleep peacefully while you keep your PC on download at night esp in this rainy season....


Agree with you completely



R2K said:


> But which ISP is providing 2mbps conn. for Rs 1000?


Beam Cable here in my city which is offering 10 Mbps for Rs 1000


TheMost said:


> I am Paying Rs.1000
> Phone + Broadband


Which provider and what plan? 
Airtel?


----------



## TheMost (Jun 16, 2011)

^ya .......


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 16, 2011)

TheMost said:


> ^ya .......



What's your plan you said?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 16, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> What abt FUP
> Now don't tell me they are giving that kinda speed for just Rs 1000 without any FUP thrown in.


Yeah. Airtel have a 2mbps connection @ 999 with a FUP of 10GB.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 16, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> *Does the 750 UL plan have an FUP like Airtel ?*



I still don't have any answers for my question!
Guys any help!


----------



## TheMost (Jun 16, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Yeah. Airtel have a 2mbps connection @ 999 with a FUP of 10GB.



They Don't Show FUP for me ...
I've been using it for 6 years !


----------



## R2K (Jun 16, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I still don't have any answers for my question!
> Guys any help!



NO, 750UL is the only true UL connection that doesn't have FUP implemented  yet



TheMost said:


> They Don't Show FUP for me ...
> I've been using it for 6 years !



seriously ?.....i thought 2mbps plan came up only like 4 years ago


----------



## TheMost (Jun 16, 2011)

R2K said:


> NO, 750UL is the only true UL connection that doesn't have FUP implemented  yet
> 
> 
> 
> seriously ?.....i thought 2mbps plan came up only like 4 years ago



I meant I've been using Airtel for 6 years .... (Nice comedy Boss !  )
I Meant No FUP for 6 years 
Not the plan ....
I've been using that plan for only 18 months


----------



## R2K (Jun 16, 2011)

^^
OK bose......I understand.....i was just messing with u ...bose


----------



## sanithkk81 (Jun 17, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @R2K....ooh I never thought about that...but My PC is now 7 years OLD and have lots of exp in rainy season downloads
> 
> Thanks for the info


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMost said:


> I have a Rs 1000 plan and Download around *14GB a day* .....


14GB - 24hrs

u download 24x7


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 17, 2011)

I have the Rs750 plan. Pretty good for casual normal and heavy downloading .


----------



## TheMost (Jun 17, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> 14GB - 24hrs
> 
> u download 24x7



PLease See Below !! Ya,But I Do not Download 24x7 but* i use 12 hrs a day !*




TheMost said:


> I am Paying Rs.1000
> Phone + Broadband
> 
> Speed info here :
> ...


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 20, 2011)

Came to know from BSNL folks that in our area they are offering 512 Kbps for Rs 499.Unlimited. Not a combo plan.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 20, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Came to know from BSNL folks that in our area they are offering 512 Kbps for Rs 499.Unlimited. Not a combo plan.


Currently they give 256kbps for 499. So are they doubling speeds?
UL750 would be 1mpbs?

Nothing on the website yet.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 20, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Currently they give 256kbps for 499. So are they doubling speeds?
> UL750 would be 1mpbs?
> 
> Nothing on the website yet.



Nothing like that. Infact I was told that I would be getting the new plan from Saturday however I get 256 kbps. I checked at the BSNL site and informed the BSNL people they said its an offer which they are giving for the past month. So it's not official yet.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 1, 2011)

I have BB COmbo 625 , 256 kbps Unlimited , GOod for surfing ., not for Downloading.

When will BSNL come up with a proper 2 mbps unlimited  UL900 has a 4GB FUP !


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 1, 2011)

home 500

night ul
4gb per 6 hrs


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 4, 2011)

Recently have taken 750 plan with BSNL pretty happy with it. Would have been great if the price was little less.


----------



## Renny (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess its been around 2 years since BSNL made 750UL 512KBps from 256KBps, any idea when the minimum speed could be 768KBps or 1 MBps?


----------

